# how's made...



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

worth the watch as are the subsequent videos....

.
Decorative Wooden Boxes | How It's Made | Discovery Science


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> worth the watch as are the subsequent videos....
> 
> .
> Decorative Wooden Boxes | How It's Made | Discovery Science


Thanks for posting, Stick, Very interesting video. Sure beautiful work,beyond my skill level ,but there are some good ideas there to improve and apply to some things I do.

I will be re-watching the videos again.

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Video unavailable in Canada . That's so stupid . What are we , chopped liver ?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TheCableGuy said:


> Video unavailable in Canada . That's so stupid . What are we , chopped liver ?


ummmmmm...
the loaded question...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

They DO make it look easy, don't they!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

man, just what I need, more ideas...***shaking head****

the horse-radish vid was good,,, MMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmm next door neighbor years ago, made the stuff that would 
make your eyes water....

the Javelin vid brought back H.S. memories....

thanks Stick


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I really enjoy the "How it's made" program on the tube. As for this video, I too cannot see it on that link. 

Youtube has a similar one tho... no idea if it's the same one or not.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Since we are talking about box making vids, and none of us to the north can watch this one, I remember someone posting a link to a Japanese woodworker who glued together bundles of basically sticks, then glued the bundles together to make a block maybe 6" thick by maybe 6" square and then he took a wooden plane and shaved veneer off the block across the end grain and used the veneer to add to the top of boxes. Does anyone remember that vid and can find it? I'd love to see it again.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Since we are talking about box making vids, and none of us to the north can watch this one, I remember someone posting a link to a Japanese woodworker who glued together bundles of basically sticks, then glued the bundles together to make a block maybe 6" thick by maybe 6" square and then he took a wooden plane and shaved veneer off the block across the end grain and used the veneer to add to the top of boxes. Does anyone remember that vid and can find it? I'd love to see it again.


I believe it was posted here... someplace...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Charles I remember the video but have no idea where to find it. I would like to see it again too.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Since we are talking about box making vids, and none of us to the north can watch this one, I remember someone posting a link to a Japanese woodworker who glued together bundles of basically sticks, then glued the bundles together to make a block maybe 6" thick by maybe 6" square and then he took a wooden plane and shaved veneer off the block across the end grain and used the veneer to add to the top of boxes. Does anyone remember that vid and can find it? I'd love to see it again.


was it this one????

.





.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Not the one I saw earlier but very interesting. I liked it. I keep my planes and chisels sharp but not anything at all like his plane.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Shop guy said:


> Not the one I saw earlier but very interesting. I liked it. I keep my planes and chisels sharp but not anything at all like his plane.


this isn't the one we have in mind???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Shop guy said:


> Not the one I saw earlier but very interesting. I liked it. I keep my planes and chisels sharp but not anything at all like his plane.


either of these two...

.






.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

BrianS said:


> I really enjoy the "How it's made" program on the tube. As for this video, I too cannot see it on that link.
> 
> Youtube has a similar one tho... no idea if it's the same one or not.
> 
> Wooden Gift Boxes


No thats not the one Brian, but it is good too.

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It was a different video but doing exactly the same thing as that one. Do you know if there is a term for what they are doing? I'd like to research it if possible. The results are absolutely stunning to look at.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Herb Stoops said:


> Thanks for posting, Stick, Very interesting video. Sure beautiful work,beyond my skill level ,but there are some good ideas there to improve and apply to some things I do.
> 
> I will be re-watching the videos again.
> 
> Herb


+ 1, Herb.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...and that's all there is to it...yeah, right...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> It was a different video but doing exactly the same thing as that one. Do you know if there is a term for what they are doing? I'd like to research it if possible. The results are absolutely stunning to look at.


I found it under ''segmented veneer''


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> It was a different video but doing exactly the same thing as that one. Do you know if there is a term for what they are doing? I'd like to research it if possible. The results are absolutely stunning to look at.


It is similar to Parquetry, but the making of the veneer is different.

Herb


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

I remember that video, and I think it was on our site.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> was it this one????
> 
> That is an amazing thing to see. Making veneer will never be the same after seeing that. In many ways its like doing an ultra fine endgrain cutting board. Thanks for digging around for it Stick.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> Stick486 said:
> 
> 
> > was it this one????
> ...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Took a bit but I found it. All my segmented veneer searches brought up bowl turning until I added the word Japanese. It's called Yosegi. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yosegi


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Charles...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not sure if it was that one either but the patterns were closer to what I remember. I looked for a book on the subject or more on the internet with no luck at all so it must be a bit rare or carefully guarded or it has been written about under a different name. It seems to be centered around the one area because that area has such a mix of woods of different colors.

What I would really like to know is what method they use to consistently and accurately make the small pieces so that they fit so well.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> What I would really like to know is what method they use to consistently and accurately make the small pieces so that they fit so well.


time to experiment...
rip thin material angled to start w/...
think kant strips...
segmented turning build ups...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I was hoping to avoid reinventing the wheel but it looks like that is the road to success. One thing I was wondering is whether they run the pieces through a sizing tool like some of the woodworkers use to size stringing (for Federal design furniture for example). The pieces looked so smooth I'm not sure that they were only sawn to size and shape.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I think w/ the right glue line blade and dressing w/ a plane as needed and you'd be golden...


----------

